# [Doc] Le manuel Gentoo traduit en français

## neysx

Le nouvelle est passée un peu inaperçue, mais le « handbook » est disponible en français à http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook.xml

C'est la première traduction complète qui est disponible.

Chapeau bas messieurs les traducteurs.

----------

## TGL

Effectivement, c'est une excellente nouvelle. Perso, j'ai pas encore consulté la version française, mais j'ai lu en bonne partie celle originale et c'est vraiment une excellente introduction à l'univers Gentoo, plus complète et homogène sur les sujets qu'elle aborde que les howto séparés que nous connaissions auparavant. Il manque plus que la version PDF, mais réjouissez vous, c'est en cours de préparation.

 *neysx wrote:*   

> Chapeau bas messieurs les traducteurs.

 

Quand tu dis ça, on dirait presque que toi tu n'y es pour rien. Quelle modestie... Merci à tous les traducteurs donc, et même à leur patron.  :Wink: 

----------

## sebbb

Je cherche une version imprimable...

J'ai bien vu le lien [print] en haut de chaque page, mais je cherche pour l'impression de tous le manuel ?

C'est prévu ?

C'est pas possible ?

Ca existe déjà ?

Merci :)

Tiens, d'ailleur, comment on fait pour faire les 'ç' en majuscule ?

----------

## zdra

COMME ÇA  :Very Happy: 

tu appuie sur caps-lock ET T'ÉCRIS NORMALEMENT AVEC TOUT LES ACCENS QUI PASSENT BIEN ÉÉÈÈÇÇÀÀÎÏËÊ

----------

## sebbb

Ça marche,

merci :)

----------

## TGL

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> C'est prévu ?
> 
> C'est pas possible ?
> 
> Ca existe déjà ?

 Heu... On se réveille, et on lit la prose de son modérateur par deux fois au moins avant de poster...  :Twisted Evil: 

La version imprimable sera la version PDF, qui est en cours de préparation, comme l'indique la page sur l'avancement du projet documentation, accessible d'un clic sur «en cours de préparation», là :

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Il manque plus que la version PDF, mais réjouissez vous, c'est en cours de préparation.

 

----------

## sebbb

Vi, je m'excuse...  :Embarassed:  posté trop vite, désolé...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## neysx

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> Je cherche une version imprimable...
> 
> J'ai bien vu le lien [print] en haut de chaque page, mais je cherche pour l'impression de tous le manuel ?
> 
> C'est prévu ?
> ...

 

Mes connaissances des transformations XSLT se limitent au peu que j'ai pu comprendre dans celles que nous utilisons. J'ai quand même un peu joué avec elles et j'ai généré un manuel complet en anglais et en français. Ce n'est pas parfait en ce qui concerne les tailles des titres et les liens qui étaient externes, mais internes au manuel auraient dû devenir des liens internes, mais il faudrait qu'un gourou xslt se penche sur le problème. Les liens générés par la transformation pour construire la table des matières sont OK.

Modifié le 9 mars 2004 pour mentionner les liens officiels

Versions écran :

En anglais :http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?full=1

En français :http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook.xml?full=1

Versions à imprimer :

En anglais :http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?full=1&style=printable

En français :http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook.xml?full=1&style=printable

Chaque fichier pèse ±500 KoLast edited by neysx on Tue Mar 09, 2004 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keneda

merci pour la traduction  :Smile: 

elle est tres bien détaillée.

beau travail

----------

## DadeA

La version française est intéressante et riche.

Oui mais, outre quelques mots oubliés que l'on reconstitue facilement,

que je puis vous fournir, elle n'est pas strictement équivalente à la version anglaise.

Notamment le paquetage vixie-cron n'existe pas, il faut lire vcron.

J'aurais aimé 

1) connaître les points de reprise sûrs

2) savoir comment lister les paquetages installés.

3) ne pas avoir à me reconfronter à une compilation du système (dans une première installation) c'est-à-dire à pouvoir poser le noyau tel quel, pour

ensuite pouvoir travailler avec tous les outils. C'est une piste à suivre

4) Une autre piste, dans des installations anciennes, il existait la possibilité de désigner une partition support des <<sources>>.

==>Je me suis résolu à suivre les directives du Live

Et j'aimerais avoir la confirmation qu'il faut être soigneux lorsque l'on décide de lancer deux ou plus <<emerge>> simultanés.

----------

## neysx

 *DadeA wrote:*   

> La version française est intéressante et riche.
> 
> Oui mais, outre quelques mots oubliés que l'on reconstitue facilement,
> 
> que je puis vous fournir, elle n'est pas strictement équivalente à la version anglaise.
> ...

 

Merci pour le compliment. Si vous trouvez des divergences entre la version originale et la traduction, veuillez le signaler via bugs.gentoo.org ou via la liste de diffusion gentoo-doc-fr@gentoo.org, si vous ne voulez pas vous inscrire sur l'un ou l'autre, vous pouvez m'envoyer un message personnel (monPseudo_A_gentoo.org).

Au moment où j'écris ces lignes, la traduction est à jour, mais en général, veuillez nous accorder quelques jours pour mettre les traductions à jour.

Étant donné que vous mentionnez le paquet vcron qui fut renommé en vixie-cron il y a belle lurette, je me dis que votre documentation se fait un peu vieillote.

 *Quote:*   

> J'aurais aimé 
> 
> 1) connaître les points de reprise sûrs

 

Veuillez définir un point de reprise sûr, je ne vois pas de quoi il s'agit.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) savoir comment lister les paquetages installés.

 

```
# emerge gentoolkit  (si ce n'est déjà fait)

# man qpkg

# qpkg -I   (i majuscule)
```

NB : le paquetage est réservé au militaire. Je sais que l'erreur est fréquente, mais ce n'est pas une raison  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 3) ne pas avoir à me reconfronter à une compilation du système (dans une première installation) c'est-à-dire à pouvoir poser le noyau tel quel, pour
> 
> ensuite pouvoir travailler avec tous les outils. C'est une piste à suivre

 

Il n'y a pas de noyau tel quel à recopier. Soit vous compilez votre propre noyau, soit vous utilisez genkernel pour utiliser un noyau équivalent à celui du CD sur lequel vous avez démarré.

Pour une installation avec un minimum de compilations, utilisez un CD universel + un «package CD». La procédure est décrite dans le manuel qui est en ligne.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook.xml

Une version complète officielle en une page imprimable ou normale est maintenant disponible (cf. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/index.xml).

 *Quote:*   

> 4) Une autre piste, dans des installations anciennes, il existait la possibilité de désigner une partition support des <<sources>>.

 

J'utilise Gentoo depuis la 1.4-rc1 et je ne vois pas.

Si vous voulez compiler les sources au lieu d'utiliser un «package CD», Gentoo utilise /usr/portage/distfiles par défault. Vous pouvez spécifier un autre répertoire dans /etc/make.conf ou monter une partition dédiée sur /usr/portage/distfiles. Personnellement, je monte distfiles via NFS.

 *Quote:*   

> ==>Je me suis résolu à suivre les directives du Live

 

La version en ligne est évidemment la plus à jour. On n'a pas encore trouvé le moyen de mettre à jour les CD que les utilisateurs ont gravés.

 *Quote:*   

> Et j'aimerais avoir la confirmation qu'il faut être soigneux lorsque l'on décide de lancer deux ou plus <<emerge>> simultanés.

 

À moins de bien connaître Gentoo et emerge, ne lancez jamais deux «emerge» en même temps. Vous pourriez par exemple lancer un emerge -f liste_des_paquets et un emerge liste_des_paquets pour télécharger et compiler en parallèle, mais si la compilation rattrape le téléchargement, vous aurez des problèmes. À vous de voir en fonction des paquets et des vitesses de téléchargement et de compilation.

----------

## TGL

Je dé-stickise le post, puisque ça n'est maintenant plus neuf et qu'il y a un lien vers ce document dans notre petit "Frnch HOWTO" local...

----------

